# Any Mechwarrior Dark Age players around?



## Spiegal (Dec 20, 2013)

Are there any people here who did/still do play? I'm looking for anyone with a collection to sell who is uk based.

I'm into model conversion and kit bashing and these models are just perfect for it. I either resculpt the and return them to the game or end up turning them into individual set pieces.

If anyone has any or knows of anyone that does and fancies making a quick buck, let me know! 

Furthermore, MECHWARRIOR DISCUSSION!


----------



## smurph (Jan 13, 2014)

i am uk and play regularly. 

southwest near bristol. shoot me an inbox or email if your anywhere nearby.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jan 13, 2014)

Bristol always representing on chrons


----------



## Spiegal (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, so the legends are true! People in the uk do still play!

I've been having to buy all mine second hand from people in America or Europe off eBay and it's been getting a little pricey with import charges and shipping. Do you guys do any buying?

I've been thinking of having a few games of classic battle tech with a friend of mine but I really want to try dark age.

I'm based in North London so Bristol is a little out of the way sadly or I would totally be up for a game. I'm currently converting a locust and Uziel to look more like classic battle tech and also scratch building a Jenner 'mech and Elemental battle armour. I can post pictures up here soon.

How about you guys, what collections have you got at the mo?


----------

